# Satin Fawn babies are here!!



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

I just hate waiting for babies but they are finally here! I am so excited! 
My Satin fawn girl just had 6 healthy babies last night. She looked like she was going to have 20 but only 6. I am hoping for dove or champain in this litter but im not sure yet. I cant wait till i can start to see colors. I was only able to take pics of 3 of them but as they get older i will update pics. This is my first litter so i am really excited!! :mrgreen:

This is mom on her babies.

















Here you can see babies better. 









And here a few of the babies.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!
Is she a true fawn or a recessive yellow? She's pretty


----------



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

In the US we dont have many true fawns. But i dont like to call them recessive yellow. That term makes me asume they are ugly. So i call them fawn. But the pet store i got my trio of these from has no clue of their genetics so they very well could be true fawn but probibally not.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I know true fawns are rare here,which is why I was asking. I didnt know where you got yours from.
I dont think calling them recessive yellow makes them ugly,lol. Most of my brindles are RY based.


----------



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

I dont know, maybe im weird, but it sounds ugly to me, lol.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

lol. At first I didnt like the term either,but after getting jumped on another forums for useing the name fawn improperly, I learned to like it,lol.


----------



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

Well hopefully the term grows on me.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I dont think it matters to much on this forum,but on some others, the breeders flip out. 
Was the buck a satin as well? I love satins


----------



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes the buck is satin. They are all very beautiful. I want to have satin doves. Atleast that is my goal and i thought that satin fawns were a good place to start.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You can just as legitimately say "recessive fawn" if you don't like "recessive yellow." The "recessive" part of the name just designates its mode of inheritance since there are many ways to get yellow/orange/gold/red mice.

BTW, that mouse wouldn't actually be fawn anyway. It's too light and too orange. Some clubs call it "gold" or "orange," though, regardless of eye color.

One of these days I'm going to create a world government and use my magical powers to create a uniform mouse terminology that means the same thing everywhere.


----------



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

That would be great! Let me know when that happens. lol


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a little girl just like her! ^-^

She's the mother of my new rexes.... Who might actually be texels. xD

Either way, I love these gold coloured mice. <3


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't mind the light gold color. I wish somebody who shows in a club where "gold" or "orange" is standardized would actually breed them to standard. They do have potential, especially with the pink eyes.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I noticed last night that the AFRMA has altered it's list of standard colors to include gold and orange in addition to fawn. When did that happen?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

A long time ago. I've mentioned it before on this forum.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

The mother mouse is very beautiful - here is hoping her babies are just as gorgeous!!


----------



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! xxxx


----------



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

Unfortunately this morning i woke up and found a dead babie.  
But on the good side of things there is still 5 big healthy babies!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Ive been working on breeding orange to the standard,but its just one of my side projects


----------



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

Okay so here is some updated pics of them. Sorry it took me so long. I have been buisy. I am kinda disapointed in this litter because the babies are all the same color as their mom and dad. So i guess i have a pretty pure line going. But here are some pics. They are 11 days old and their eyes just opened. They are just so cute! Oh ya and by the way they are all satin. And if anyone is interested in them just pm me. They are pet shop quality so thats kinda a downfall.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute! 
I believe any time 2 mice are bred together for purpose, then its a step above petstore mice


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They are beautiful!!! Such handsome shiny coats and little pink noses


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

So beautiful!!!

The gene for pink eye is recessive, so for the eyes to be pink they have to have p/p, so if both parents have pink eyes, the babies will only ever have pink eyes. In the same way, RY is e/e, so two recessive yellows will always produce more RY. At the same time, WOW, I love that satin. I just found out my pet store mice carry long hair... why couldn't it have been satin instead???


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh wow, great closeups! Your doe is gorgeous.


----------



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks guys! They are growing up so fast. They are just running all over their cage with mom and they just love to be picked up and loved! I probibally will only keep one male or female from this bunch. Depending on what has the best type out of them all. 
And also has anyone ever sold their mice on Craigslist? I was thinking of giving that a try for this litter.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Yea, just be careful because people will buy them for their snake. If you dont want that- then I suggest kijiji.com :3


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They're like spun gold


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I'd love to take a couple!!!! but unfortunately i live in wisconsin, and there is no way to get to them :/ but they are adorable!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Gorgeous little mousies and I wouldn't say 'even though they are not show quality'. They are American mousies, and their qualities are obvious. As a long time breeders of satin fawn meeces, I can tell you that these are some good looking babies.


----------



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I just had another litter of satin fawns. There are 10 of them this time. So if anyone is interested just pm me and we can make arrangements.


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG 

Gold mice they are absolutley Gorgeous


----------

